
Facebook Shutting Down Parse - pearlsteinj
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/facebook-shutters-its-parse-developer-platform/
======
Flammy
Conversation thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991729)

------
jonathanpeterwu
Did anyone who is actively using Parse see this coming?

